# Dementia with psychotic features



## pamelad (Dec 27, 2011)

Dx code for dementia with psychotic features-
No documentation of "senile" dementia, only "advanced" dementia with psychotic features
290.90?


----------



## pamelad (Dec 27, 2011)

*dementia with psychotic features*

290.20-


----------

